# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Agava Spam protexx 2.1.4

## Algris

_Agava Spamprotexx_ (1.291 Kb)  _Shareware_ *работает со всеми почтовыми клиентами и не требует их настройки*, в то время как большинство распространённых фильтров работают как прокси: забирают почту к себе, а потом отдают клиенту. Т.е., клиент обращается за почтой именно к прокси, что требует смены настроек. Spamprotexx фильтрует Ваши почтовые соединения в ходе работы. Spamprotexx предлагает удобный интерфейс (drag-n-drop baskets) для своего обучения в таких популярных приложениях, как Outlook и Outlook Express.
Работа с POP3 и IMAP почтовыми ящиками

POP3 и IMAP соединения проверяются в режиме реального времени. Вам не нужно указывать, какое из них Вы используете. Разница между POP3 и IMAP в том, что IMAP позволяет хранить Вашу почту и структуру папки на сервере и иметь, таким образом, доступ к той же почте с нескольких компьютеров. Когда используется POP3, Spamprotexx добавляет специальную спам-метку в строку Subject спам-сообщения. Когда используется IMAP, Spamprotexx может перемещать все спам-сообщения в папку СПАМ на сервере.

Agava Spamprotexx поддерживает белый список не-спамерских адресов, обладающий несколькими особенностями:

1. Белый список состоит из почтовых адресов и соответствующих им текстовых имён. 
Письмо от «John Smith» [email protected] имееется почтовый адрес ([email protected]) и текстовое имя — John Smith. 
Часто случается, что спам приходит с известных адресов, с которыми Вы уже переписывались, — это называется подделкой адреса (email forgery).
В то же время, спамеры редко подделывают наравне с адресом соответствующее ему текстовое имя. 
С того момента, как белый список начнет проверять и адрес и имя, 
Ваш почтовый ящик станет более защищённым.

2. Белый список поддерживается автоматически. 
Если Вы посылаете кому-то письмо, то его адрес и текстовое имя добавляются в белый список. 
Если Вы предоставляете сообщение «не-спам» для тренировки, его адрес и текстовое имя будут также добавлены в белый список. 
Если же Вы предоставите фильтру спам-сообщение для обучения, его адрес будет удалён из белого списка. 
Содержимое белого списка может быть защищено от удаления — необходимо вручную поставить галочку в окне подтверждения удаления напротив сообщения.

3. Белый список также может поддерживаться вручную.

Поддержка SSL

Некоторые почтовые сервера запрашивают разрешение на использование SSL (Secure Socket Layers). 
SSL обеспечивает безопасность Ваших входящих и исходящих почтовых соединений. 
Spamprotexx автоматически определяет и поддерживает SSL-соединения, не требуя каких-либо настроек.

_Домашняя страница_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

